# 60 pointers gathering November 2017



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Dear 60 pointers 
Let’s open this post for those who are currently struggling with 60 points 

This post is strictly for non pro rata occupation, obviously, the score of pro-rata occupation is very high and the chances to get an invitation with 60 points if you are prorata is very low 

Currently the curve is at 65 let’s hope that when the results for the last round of October comes out, the curve will slightly skew toward 60 points lol 

I am a civil engineer submitted my EOI on 27 September 2017 and waiting for invitation 

Let’s hope for the best 

The funny thing is that last December the skillselect system sent me an email begging me to file an EOI with 60 points but back then, I was done with IELTS but I didn’t start the skill assessment

Please post your stories here and let’s cheer each other’s and if you have any questions from my side let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Subscribing!!

233211 civil, with 60 points. Submitted eoi on 17th july.

Still waiting!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*Civil engineer*

Good thread Guys. 

My theory for Invitations is that :

1) In July & August rounds, only 70 & 75 pointers were invited - No 65 Pointers were invited

2) In September & October, 65 Pointers and above were invited - No 60 Pointers were invited

So based on the above pattern & if DIBP is following it - then 60 pointers will be invited from the November rounds.

Anyways, lets hope for the best.

Cheers.


----------



## Lamma.Phan (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm 60 pointer, Telecommunications Engineer, DOE 23 July. 

Hope for the best for all of us 60 pointers.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Good thread Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope that your lil theory work ... let’s hope that the backlog will clear ASAP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Subscribing!!
> 
> 233211 civil, with 60 points. Submitted eoi on 17th july.
> 
> ...




Oh shoot, I hope that you get that magic invitation email ASAP you were clearly waiting for so long ... let us know of your progress if you are invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Oh shoot, I hope that you get that magic invitation email ASAP you were clearly waiting for so long ... let us know of your progress if you are invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!!! Eagerly waiting. I hope something happens before dec!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Subscribed! Best wishes guys. My view is based on current trend 60 pointers ITA may start after 2 or 3 rounds. But 65 and above EOI s are keep raising. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi 60 pointers, my submition date is 29th sept, can't wait to know the number of coming rounds! My story is not a easy one. As I have no related job experience with my bachelor, so I have to get 20points in English and I missed last financial year which welcomed 60 pointers... and before that, I already made skills assessment of my present career and was waiting for 190 invites and the career was removed in April... so if they don't invite in the coming rounds, I may try naati which will be reformed in 2018 .... but there is still chance! Hope for the best! Good luck to all 60 pointers!


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Subscribed.


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've also subscribed to this thread now.

My profession is a relatively uncommon ANZSCO code, what are your thoughts on this? Does this make my chances higher of getting an invite when the rounds start including 60 pointers? My point is, is it a good or bad thing being in a small ANZSCO group?

Thanks,
sub


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello guys!

I've just subscribed to this thread. 
FYI, I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 with 60 points for subclass-190 and with 65 points for 489 (Family Sponsored). Unfortunately, still waiting for the ITA. No hope for 489 (FS) as zero invite till now in this category. 

I will get 5 more points in the coming December as my experience count would be 8 years by December 2017. 
Hope to get a positive response by then or before in subclass-190. 

Good Luck to all of you and keep updating your status here


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

Hie guys.

What are pro rata occupations?


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Taffie said:


> Hie guys.
> 
> 
> 
> What are pro rata occupations?




The answer is in this YouTube video 
Remove the spaces when you copy paste 

https :// youtu.be /rn8VzgfvMz0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you so much I am enlightened now.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Taffie said:


> Hie guys.
> 
> What are pro rata occupations?


These are the occupations that are in high demand for the PR, and have a much higher number of applicants than the available seats. There are around 7 major categories for the occupations with a number of sub categories.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Guys,

How much invitations per round we can expect for November month. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys,
> 
> How much invitations per round we can expect for November month.
> 
> ...




Not announced yet but it is 2-3 rounds expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Will 60 pointers get lucky this month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RASF.Poli (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi!
I'm joining this thread. 
I am civil engineer and submitted my EOI on 2nd Aug 2017 with 60 points for subclass 189 and with 65 points for 190 (Vic). 
Still waiting... I never heard back from Vic even after the 12 weeks period finished. 

Is it normal? Are they taking even longer to reply?


----------



## thomasmathai (Sep 22, 2017)

hi 
i'm an electronics egineer
i havn't submitted my skill assessment, as i only obtain 6.5 in ielts
my agent inform me that i can start the skill assesment with this score
for age - 25 points
qualification-15 points
family sponsor-10 points
so i need to score 7 or 8 in english test
help me with your suggestions, do i need to start my skill assessment or wait to obtain the score of 7 in english test
i think i can only obtain a score of 7 
even if that is possible i can score only 60 poits in total
so do i need to apply or not


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

RASF.Poli said:


> Hi!
> I'm joining this thread.
> I am civil engineer and submitted my EOI on 2nd Aug 2017 with 60 points for subclass 189 and with 65 points for 190 (Vic).
> Still waiting... I never heard back from Vic even after the 12 weeks period finished.
> ...




We are in this together lol  

My case is similar to yours ... my EOI is on 27th Sep ... once you get your invitation, I hope that i will follow ... 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

thomasmathai said:


> hi
> i'm an electronics egineer
> i havn't submitted my skill assessment, as i only obtain 6.5 in ielts
> my agent inform me that i can start the skill assesment with this score
> ...


You can continue with your skills assessment.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

gee91 said:


> Subscribing!!
> 
> 233211 civil, with 60 points. Submitted eoi on 17th july.
> 
> ...


Yes bro i m also sitting with 60 points 233211 and DOE 12th Jul'17

Hope we can get ITA atleast by December


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

I doubt anything happening fr us 60 pointers until feb 2018?
What do you guys think?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

It’s very difficult to get invite in this trend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karsaeras (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm also a 60 pointer, for the ANZSCO 233111 (Chemical Engineer) and DOE 25/Sep/2017.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> It’s very difficult to get invite in this trend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I agree. And today's invitations are all again 75 and 70

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Guys the answer is NSW nomination I received NSW nomination on 18 Nov... submit a separate EOI with different email to NSW ... good luck 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Guys the answer is NSW nomination I received NSW nomination on 18 Nov... submit a separate EOI with different email to NSW ... good luck
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


What is your code and points score please?


----------



## sandrock92 (Nov 16, 2017)

Just one question, why dont you guys try for 190 ? Better chance than 189, which is very competitive now. For civil engineer, NSW is opening for you ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

***


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

60 points early childhood teacher. didn't see many around here. submitted EOI 30/8/17. was told the whole time my occupation only requires 60 and will be invited within 2 months and it's been 3 months.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

SaritaY said:


> 60 points early childhood teacher. didn't see many around here. submitted EOI 30/8/17. was told the whole time my occupation only requires 60 and will be invited within 2 months and it's been 3 months.


Things have changed, earlier 60 points was enough to get invited for a non pro rata occupation.

Now, with DIBP:s reducing their quota, you are looking at getting your invitation sometime after June 2018.


----------



## kash431 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi 
I have lodged my EOI on 27th October 2017, for 263112 telecommunications and network engineer, 60 points , when will i get the invitation? i have put alot of money till this stage when will the 60 pointers start getting invite?

I know i can increase my PTE score ,but PTE is not available in pakistan ive already given PTE by going to UAE.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kash431 said:


> Hi
> I have lodged my EOI on 27th October 2017, for 263112 telecommunications and network engineer, 60 points , when will i get the invitation? i have put alot of money till this stage when will the 60 pointers start getting invite?
> 
> I know i can increase my PTE score ,but PTE is not available in pakistan ive already given PTE by going to UAE.


Sorry to say, but since DIBP:s have reduced their quote, you are not likely to receive an invite before June 2018.

But who knows, maybe they raise their quota and things go your way!

I would retake the PTE to get more points.


----------



## Kawintip (Nov 28, 2017)

Profession: Computer Network & Systems Engineer 263111
189 60 Points 28/11/2017
- Age 25 points
- Experience 5 points
- Education 15 points
- IELTS 10 points
- Australian 2 yr studies 5 points


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> Things have changed, earlier 60 points was enough to get invited for a non pro rata occupation.
> 
> Now, with DIBP:s reducing their quota, you are looking at getting your invitation sometime after June 2018.



I plan to take PTE to replace my Ielts score and hopefully I can get superior instead of proficient to get extra 10 points. Would I be invited very soon then? with 70 points.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

SaritaY said:


> I plan to take PTE to replace my Ielts score and hopefully I can get superior instead of proficient to get extra 10 points. Would I be invited very soon then? with 70 points.


With 70 points for a non pro rata occupation you are looking at 1 month to get an invite.


----------



## fadi hassan (Nov 16, 2017)

There is no hope this year with 60 points and as per ISCAH prediction only after june 2018 which means new financial year and with huge backlog with 70 points and more, so it might never come back to 60 points anymore.

Lets hope things change towards the best


Civil Engineer (60 points)


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

fadi hassan said:


> There is no hope this year with 60 points and as per ISCAH prediction only after june 2018 which means new financial year and with huge backlog with 70 points and more, so it might never come back to 60 points anymore.
> 
> Lets hope things change towards the best
> 
> ...


I had 60 points... got nsw invitation and submitted my online application ... now waiting for invitation to apply ... and btw you never know ... maybe the backlog will be cleared by Jan and feb ... it will depend on the specific occupation btw ... and the guys who received nomination from states will be removed from the system 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

beloved120 said:


> I had 60 points... got nsw invitation and submitted my online application ... now waiting for invitation to apply ... and btw you never know ... maybe the backlog will be cleared by Jan and feb ... it will depend on the specific occupation btw ... and the guys who received nomination from states will be removed from the system
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


So do you have to live and work in NSW for two years if you get invited 190? I am actually eligible for 190 in NSW but I just recently moved to Melbourne and really like it there. Did not feel much for Sydney. I read discussions about 190 terms and not sure whether I should get myself stuck in a city where I don't want to live.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

SaritaY said:


> So do you have to live and work in NSW for two years if you get invited 190? I am actually eligible for 190 in NSW but I just recently moved to Melbourne and really like it there. Did not feel much for Sydney. I read discussions about 190 terms and not sure whether I should get myself stuck in a city where I don't want to live.


Me too ... I went to Mel and loved it there ... I was hoping to get 189 but since 189 is very hard to get these days I accepted 190 because you know I have no choice ... anyhow I will go to NSW... I have heard that job opportunities in nsw is better than mel ... we have to adapt sometimes and both cities offer more or less the same lifestyle ... you are not comparing Sydney and Darwin for example 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Are there still any hope for 60 pointers? Are other 60 pointers still around here! Waiting? 

Let the new year bring some good news for us. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

I hope so. At least in state sponsorship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I had 60 points... got nsw invitation and submitted my online application ... now waiting for invitation to apply ... and btw you never know ... maybe the backlog will be cleared by Jan and feb ... it will depend on the specific occupation btw ... and the guys who received nomination from states will be removed from the system
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk



Congrats for getting NSW invitation. Can you share your occupation and when did you get the state sponsorship invitation and did 60 points include state sponsorship points (55+5)?


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Dear All,

I submitted EOI at 60 point in December 2017 as a Mechanical Engineer for 189 Visa.
Currently working on PTE -A for point increment.
When i can expect invitation or there is no hope @60 points. Kindly suggest

Shall i submit EOI for 190 as well. Please advice.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

pranabsinha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted EOI at 60 point in December 2017 as a Mechanical Engineer for 189 Visa.
> Currently working on PTE -A for point increment.
> ...


Go ahead and submit 190 as well. With 60 points, chances are very slim till June 2018. Not sure what might happen after July. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

ArGo said:


> Go ahead and submit 190 as well. With 60 points, chances are very slim till June 2018. Not sure what might happen after July.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


What happens in July may I ask?


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

Submitted EOI on 15th Dec in Telecom engr 263311. 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190. 
Its non pro rata .. 
So far, no hope. But i have the feeling that this new year gona b okay for us .. 
They have given so less invitations to non pro ratas. Everyone is struggling. I hope in this January may they invite only non pro ratas lols. 

Cheers


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> What happens in July may I ask?


There might be increase in minimum points required or there might be less quota for invitations or there might be something else which we have never expected. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## irain04 (Nov 2, 2017)

Best Wishes for us.


----------



## kash431 (Nov 28, 2017)

Actually all the invitations given in the previous round are to pro-rata occupations and the round that took place on 3rd of jan everyone with 70 to 75 and 80 points were invited, I am literally not sure that when this backblock will get cleared, anyone having any idea about it?


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

kash431 said:


> Actually all the invitations given in the previous round are to pro-rata occupations and the round that took place on 3rd of jan everyone with 70 to 75 and 80 points were invited, I am literally not sure that when this backblock will get cleared, anyone having any idea about it?


Even though all above 70 pointers are cleared in pro rata, there will be new high pointers coming in every round. Considering this scenario, if the number of invitations per round increased by any chance, it will give us some hope. Otherwise it's just wait and watch or upgrade your points. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------

